# Back From the Cape! Pics!



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all, 

Thought you might like some photos from my latest cape trip, i am still trying to work out what everything is so any info is welcome!!
in this lot is a little barra frog, (the weipa boys think so anyway, put it on your line to catch barra!) then some of the locals at Morton telegraph station, and a black headed python we saw on the road home yesterday. more comming!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the BHP, good work!


----------



## missllama (Jun 1, 2008)

really great pics what type of frog is it?


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

ok so the next round are up! the first was just a pic i took that i thought was quite nice, its Dalhunty river, we camped there one night, on the old telegraph track. now the next three i am in confusion about, some call them northen two lined, the locals call them anything they please, but a guy who kinda knows what he is talking about calls them amphibolurus temporalis opinions??


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 1, 2008)

Kristy86 said:


> ok so the next round are up! the first was just a pic i took that i thought was quite nice, its Dalhunty river, we camped there one night, on the old telegraph track. now the next three i am in confusion about, some call them northen two lined, the locals call them anything they please, but a guy who kinda knows what he is talking about calls them amphibolurus temporalis opinions??



#1, FRAME IT!!!!


----------



## cougars (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice photos .Love the Crimson Wings


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jun 1, 2008)

*Awsome shoots.*


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

here is some of the flowers that were in ah ... flower, duh:? one of the little frillies we saw, there was quite a few of them around the place, often had to walk round and round the trees to get them to stop still for long enough to get some pics! usually i went one way they went the other! and last is a little green tree snake, not really little, bout a meter or so i guess.


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

ok the next set!

a better photo of that little green tree snake, 
now the next two are of our 20yr old troopy, no lockers just a standard diff, only mods different tyers and a winch, no turbo and we did gunshot! now who says you need fancy stuff to get up the cape!?
and then we have a huntsman, i think and a keelback,? sorry for the ****ty shots it was a firey little guy, striking out and moving pretty fast!


----------



## python blue (Jun 1, 2008)

wow looks like you had a great time hope to see some more pics up soon


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

so in this lot we have the first two which are a juv of that first dragon i think, i saw heaps of these little guys in all differenet ages, one really little one, prob a hatchling i think i was able to pic up which was exciting, the bigger guy in the last lot was totaly unfased by me taking photos, i had my wide angled lense on and it was like 5cm from his face, he didn't care, he was more interested in running aroung catching the marsh flies between our feet! so i would be really interested to know what they were! ok so we also have in this lot a mertins water dragon, i think?? that we saw just outside musgrave station at a water crossing, he was darting back and forth catching small fish as they came over the causeway! and the last is just to show the depth of the deepest creek to thoes interested in heading up!


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, Kristy, what a trip! You found lots of interesting herps. I don't think that I would be brave enough to drive a 4x4 through a creek crossing like that. The idea of the water being too deep and getting stuck would be too much of a worry to me. How did you know the water depth? Were there crocs in the creek?

Regards,
David


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2008)

love the look of that BHP,its very black all over.


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

more, i know your prob thinkin when will it end! but i had so many, over 1200 to be exact, so i have only chosen a few really!! this lot comprises of a couple of skinks, no idea what they are, i just thought they looked a bit unusuall. a slatey grey which quite calmly slithered over my foot and through our campsite one night. and a little stick instect i found on a coffee break!


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Wow, Kristy, what a trip! You found lots of interesting herps. I don't think that I would be brave enough to drive a 4x4 through a creek crossing like that. The idea of the water being too deep and getting stuck would be too much of a worry to me. How did you know the water depth? Were there crocs in the creek?
> 
> Regards,
> David



ha, that creek was nothing compared to others we have driven through! the first time we crossed it on the way north we had stoped on the other side because someone was stuck in the creek, so we used his winch to pull him out a bit further then my dad in his patrol drove around him and then snatched him out then we came through, so we had walked it a few times and knew the depth, on the way back, going south, we camped there a few nights so had been swimmin in it, there are little freshies in there, so the locals say, didn't see any though, no salties in that one, maybe down further where it meets the jardine river their might be but as long as its nice and clear like it was your pretty safe!!


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 1, 2008)

just edited this post kz asked a dumb question before reading what you had written above the pics lol


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 1, 2008)

ok so the last lot, i promis! the first is a sunset over loyalty beach, a mere 30min drive to the tip, and just outside of bamaga, i like sunsets over the ocean, we dont get that here in cairns. the next is just to show those who didn't know where out main destination was, thats right the very top of australia The Tip, as opposed to those who think i went on a trip to the dump! believe me many get confused! and the last two are of a little monitor, not really little, over a meter i think, maybe a yellow spotted?? not sure. ok so thats it guys, if anyone wants any more or more specific areas of info just pm me or send me a reply, hope you all enjoyed it an looking forward to any comments!

kristy


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 2, 2008)

nice pics, you found a lot of species


----------



## gman78 (Jun 2, 2008)

Great photos.
How long was the trip?


----------



## hornet (Jun 2, 2008)

Great pics, the dragon is amphibolurus temporalis. The stick insect is actually a praying mantis


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jun 2, 2008)

There some stunning photo's. Brilliant!!


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jun 2, 2008)

Why is it when I got on them sort of trips I see NOTHING! lol it sucks.


----------



## itbites (Jun 2, 2008)

*Great pics Kristy  love the frilly pic*


----------



## Kristy86 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks guys! thanks hornet, that solves that question!! usually i don't see anything either, i guess you just cant help seeing things up in that area! the trip was for 2 weeks, not nearly long enough, i wanted to get a job and stay up there!! oh well, maybe later down the track!


----------



## DanN (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Kristy,

Great photo's. I believe your slaty-grey is in fact a Macleays water snake - a much better find!


----------



## CassM (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic pics Kristy!


----------

